# Kids and balloons



## bigray76 (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33330516/ns/us_news-life


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2009)

man, i cant see this ending good, i hope some navy seals or the air force rescue team are on the way..


----------



## Melanie11 (Oct 15, 2009)

I just read this on CNN. Unbelieveable!!


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 15, 2009)

Seriously, other than waiting for the thing to land on it's own, how exactly do the rescue the kid? I don't think you want to shoot it down and you can't exactly put up a huge net to catch it... from the videos it seems to be moving at a pretty good clip so I don't think snagging it with something is a great idea...


----------



## Supe (Oct 15, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Melanie11 (Oct 15, 2009)

I just pulled up the video and that thing looks like it is going pretty fast. It's dropping too..only at 500ft elevation


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's the Denver Post's article on it: http://www.denverpost.com/ci_13568863


----------



## Melanie11 (Oct 15, 2009)

looks like it landed and they can't find anyone inside..weird


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow, crazy news today!


----------



## frazil (Oct 15, 2009)

ugh...I hate this kind of story. I hope the kid is okay.


----------



## csb (Oct 15, 2009)

It's like a giant thing of Jiffy Pop got loose.


----------



## frazil (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks like he was found alive hiding at home. SEriously, who leaves a giant balloon tied to their house and their kids alone long enough to climb in it??


----------



## Dleg (Oct 15, 2009)

I've never liked this kind of story, and now that I have kids, I almost can't bear to hear about them.

Saw this on Fox news this morning, and the baloon landing with no one in it, and talk of several witnesses seeing something drop from the balloon....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 15, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I've never liked this kind of story, and now that I have kids, I almost can't bear to hear about them.
> Saw this on Fox news this morning, and the baloon landing with no one in it, and talk of several witnesses seeing something drop from the balloon....


Too bad for you that the media thrives on that kind of story, and will sensationalize it to the last second.


----------



## SkyWarp (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/10/15/colorado....loon/index.html


> A sibling said he saw *the Falcon* get into the craft Thursday morning, authorities said.


----------



## cement (Oct 15, 2009)

> Falcon's parents, science enthusiasts Richard and Mayumi Heene, were featured on the 100th episode of ABC's prime-time program "Wife Swap" in March, ABC said.


----------



## csb (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## SkyWarp (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Supe (Oct 16, 2009)

The second those cameras were gone, I'd beat the hell out of that kid.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 16, 2009)

SkyWarp said:


>


:appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 16, 2009)

One of the latest twists is that the kid was being intereviewed by Larry King and Larry asked him if he could hear his parents and siblings calling for him. the kid answered "yes" and then Larry asked "Well why did n't you come out?" The parents then chimed in with "How come you didn't answer Falcon?" The kid responds "Well you guys said we doing this for a show."

GMA was beating this thing dead with a hammer interviewing the father this morning. He looks like a sleazball.

:deadhorse:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2009)

I see 2 things coming:

1. A law against building your own UFO (How many kids have to die until we have regulation on personal UFO's?)

2. A saturday Night Live skit with "99 red balloons go bye" being played in the background...


----------



## OSUguy98 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gotta love attention whores


----------



## Chucktown PE (Oct 16, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again (actually it's a quote from Parenthood), you've got to have a license to drive a car, hell, you've got to have a license to catch a fish, but they'll let any asshole be a father. It's a shame that you don't have to have any brains, common sense, or decency to procreate.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Oct 16, 2009)

And while I'm at it, WTF is an amateur scentist. Does that mean this douche bag bought some sort of science kit and is now a "scientist". Does he have a degree, or does he just film tornadoes and pass it off as science. I know he's done "research" on the magnetic fields of storms but he sounds like a dumbass that's trying to make himself look much smarter than he actually is.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 16, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> ...he sounds like a dumbass that's trying to make himself look much smarter than he actually is.


Yea, and we don't know anyone like that do we?


----------



## Supe (Oct 16, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> And while I'm at it, WTF is an amateur scentist. Does that mean this douche bag bought some sort of science kit and is now a "scientist". Does he have a degree, or does he just film tornadoes and pass it off as science. I know he's done "research" on the magnetic fields of storms but he sounds like a dumbass that's trying to make himself look much smarter than he actually is.



I'm sure he Googled it. In the name of SCIENCE!


----------



## benbo (Oct 16, 2009)

I think Edison started as an amateur scientist. Ben Franklin and Da Vinci were also sort of hobbyists. Of course, this guy seems more like Jon Gosselin than Tom Edison.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Oct 16, 2009)

Supe said:


> I'm sure he Googled it. In the name of SCIENCE!


No, i think it's more like he stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2009)

_technically_ you only need a license to drive a car if you are going to drive it off private property. My wifes grandfather lost his license, but since he has 400+ acres he still drives his truck all over his farm (&amp; probably into town also  )

No License, No Insurance needed!


----------



## StructuralPoke (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 19, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 20, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Myth Busted[/SIZE]

Yes, that is Kari from Mythbusters


----------



## Supe (Oct 20, 2009)

A great Maxim spread, might I add!


----------

